# Atlas Horizontal Mill



## Dandon (Feb 14, 2013)

Ahoy All,
Bought a little Atlas Horizontal last year and have gone through it and cleaned it up. I was unable to remove the drive nut from the spindle and would like to learn of any tricks for this anyone may know. I was also toying with the idea of cutting some nylon gears for the table drive mechanism to replace the noisy zamak gear train. Does anyone have the specs for these gears beyond 20 DP? Like the pressure angle. I would welcome any thoughts on both issues.
Dan


----------



## HalcyonDaze (Feb 14, 2013)

*Sourcing Cutters*

Do you guys buy them off Ebay, and if so what does one need to watch for.  Example: There's clearance to run a 4" dia cutter, but will the mill handle it?  How about the width of a slab cutter?  And from what can be seen in the pictures, all keyways are not the same.  Are there other sources for cutters that you guys use?

I'm just about done with a restore of one of two that I've got and am ready to start collecting tooling.  Any help appreciated!


----------



## Dandon (Feb 15, 2013)

HalcyonDaze said:


> *Sourcing Cutters*
> 
> Do you guys buy them off Ebay, and if so what does one need to watch for.  Example: There's clearance to run a 4" dia cutter, but will the mill handle it?  How about the width of a slab cutter?  And from what can be seen in the pictures, all keyways are not the same.  Are there other sources for cutters that you guys use?
> 
> ...


----------



## HalcyonDaze (Feb 23, 2013)

Dandon said:


> As far as the 4" cutter, do you need that much depth for a cut?
> Dan



No, but in searching ebay there are a ton of different sizes.  4" is about as big as an Atlas can take, I was wondering if the mill can even pull one that size just in case I might decide to buy one.  I'd much rather buy new ones, just didn't know where to look.  Thanks for that link.


----------

